# Does my standard have a roach back?



## HannahKate (Oct 31, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone thinks she’s roachy. She has been to the vets for all her puppy checks and been along for extra visits when her older poodle sister goes (poodle family day out, they LOVE the vets!) it’s never been mentioned we even asked, they looked & felt her and said no. 

A woman who has collies mentioned it to me the other day, just curious really


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

HannahKate said:


> Just wondering if anyone thinks she’s roachy. She has been to the vets for all her puppy checks and been along for extra visits when her older poodle sister goes (poodle family day out, they LOVE the vets!) it’s never been mentioned we even asked, they looked & felt her and said no.
> 
> A woman who has collies mentioned it to me the other day, just curious really


Hi HannahKate. I am not an experienced poodle person or a breeder. Just saying that I worried about it with my guy when he was a puppy but now that he’s “all grown up” he looks good. I wonder if just with the rapid puppy growth he certainly did look a little uneven or ungainly at times - same thing with the vet though, she didn’t notice anything either when he was a little guy and she told me just not to worry.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes, she has a roach back. Not to worry, it's a common fault in our pet poodles that shouldn't affect her. Both of my spoos have a slightly roached back.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

When Iris as a puppy I worried about this too...she would have a roach back for a while, then it would go away, then it would come back. When finally grown she did not have a roach back. I went through the same thing with Poppy as a puppy, but did not worry about it as I did with Iris. Once again, it turned out fine, in the end.

Enjoy your baby! She's really cute.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

between 8 weeks and physically maturity, dogs go through the “puppy uglies” conformation-wise. Some weeks they will have a roaches back, some weeks their legs will be too long. Their bodies don’t grow evenly, but rather in bits and spurts, so there’s no use looking for faults because you’ll always find them.

in that pictures, there is a curve to her back, but she’s also not in a correct stack. without a correct stack, you can’t judge structure. i have plenty of pictures of Jasper looking roach-backed with a poor rear, but when he’s stacked correctly, it’s obvious he has neither of those issues.

you’ve got a growing pup who looks and sounds adorable. i wouldn’t fret over her structure at all


----------

